# Why don't readers take advantage of the "Sample" feature of ebooks?



## AN Patel (May 19, 2012)

The best feature of ebooks is the ability for readers to read several chapters of the book before buying it. In the first 10-15 pages, the reader can get a good idea about the writing style and the story line.  Why then do readers not take advantage of this free tool, especially when dealing with self-published new authors?  Why spend $2.99 or even $0.99 without first reading the sample?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Many do.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

What makes you think people don't? I know I read samples regularly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I seldom do...I use different vetting.  I never read the first chapter of paper books I was considering buying, either....  I download samples occasionally, but never get around to looking at them.

But then, I don't buy books cold just browsing at Amazon very often.  I usually have gotten to know the author here on KB or have read a recommendation from someone I trust here on KindleBoards.

Betsy


----------



## AN Patel (May 19, 2012)

I think (and I could be wrong) that people pay more attention to the reviews.  I believe reviews are important, but can be subjective and/or biased.  The sample, in conjunction with the reviews, can give the reader a better idea of what to expect.  I am glad to hear that people do, in fact, read the excerpts.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I always sample unless either the book is free or is by an author I have learned to trust not to disapoint me.


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

Some people do.

Personally, I don't. Takes too much time (more like you're shopping for several items, and you have to take 15-30 min. to assess each item...), in addition to other interface reservations.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not sure where the perception that people don't sample is coming from.  

For me, sampling is the last stage in the vetting process.  I maintain a list of samples, and if I don't have a new book lined up when I finish one, I start reading through samples to decide which to buy next.  I have a whole separate reading queue for samples.  My wife doesn't the same thing, though I guess I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I tend to read the samples as the last check I do before buying, or downloading a free book. Before that, it matters whether the book catches my eye, and what its reviews are like. This doesn't necessarily mean good reviews - one book I picked up had a set of one stars for too much technical detail, but that detail was what I was looking for.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

charlesatan said:


> Some people do.
> 
> Personally, I don't. Takes too much time (more like you're shopping for several items, and you have to take 15-30 min. to assess each item...), in addition to other interface reservations.


You don't have to read them then and there. If I'm interested in a book, I send the sample to my Kindle and it might stay there for months before I get around to reading it. That's what I love about samples, you can read them in your own time - unlike going to a book store or library were you have to take hours to pick a book because you have to read a sample of each book then and there.

The only exception to this is when the price has temporarily dropped and I don't want to wait to buy it and miss a bargain. That's the only time I quickly sample it in Cloud Reader.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I sample or not on a case by case basis. If the author is a favorite and I've already read many of their novels, I don't bother sampling their new ones. I already trust that I'll like whatever they write. If the book is free, I don't sample. It's easy enough just to hit the delete button if I hate it. But if the book is by someone I never heard of and fairly high-priced, I usually sample. My methods are similar in print bookstores. I'm not one of those people who'll sit down and read several chapters before putting the book back on the shelf or anything, but I think people have a right to glance at the first couple pages and find out if the style is for them.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

I always sample unless it's a book I know I'm going to read. It's annoying when I'm 50/50 on a book after a sample though. When it seems good but hasn't quiet captured my interest. On one hand, it could get better and I could really enjoy it. On the other, there are a great many other books out there that could be a better use of my reading time.

I'm presently on Gardens of the Moon. I sampled it and didn't like it about 6 months ago. Since then, I've seen it said loads of times that it's a slow start but great when it gets going. So recently I bought it but am struggling to continue reading at the 40% mark. Maybe should have trusted my "sample" judgement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AN Patel said:


> I think (and I could be wrong) that people pay more attention to the reviews. I believe reviews are important, but can be subjective and/or biased. The sample, in conjunction with the reviews, can give the reader a better idea of what to expect. I am glad to hear that people do, in fact, read the excerpts.


See, and I find reviews pretty useless. . . .if there are only a few, it's hard to know if it's a representative sample, and if there are too many, it's hard to know which ones are actually useful.

I do get samples of ones I think I might like. . . .when I read the sample, then, I either buy it right away or delete it. . . it's the last step in my 'do I buy?' process. . . .though I don't sample EVERY book.

I really do NOT like excerpts, though. . . I have no interest in reading a passage from somewhere in the middle of the book. That doesn't make me want to read it at all. So I make a very clear distinction in my mind between a sample and an excerpt. (I realize that a sample is simply an excerpt of the beginning of a book -- that 'beginning' bit is what make the difference for me.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> You don't have to read them then and there. If I'm interested in a book, I send the sample to my Kindle and it might stay there for months before I get around to reading it. That's what I love about samples, you can read them in your own time


And see, that's what I dislike about downloading samples. I tend to accumulate a bunch of them, and then I have to go through the selection process all over again. "Which sample do I read?" I'd rather do my vetting process once and then either buy the book or not. Different strokes! 

The other downside for me...if I've read a sample and then later start reading the book, part of me is going "did I already read this book?" LOL!

For the record, I don't read reviews much, either. As I said, I do most of my vetting here on KindleBoards; by the time I've gone to Amazon, I'm pretty sure I want the book.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, that's what I dislike about downloading samples. I tend to accumulate a bunch of them, and then I have to go through the selection process all over again. "Which sample do I read?" I'd rather do my vetting process once and then either buy the book or not. Different strokes!
> 
> Betsy


For me, if have a sample, it's already made my short list. When I read it. . .which is a random pick because I'm not sure what I want to read. . . .I decide then and there whether to buy it or not. If not, it's deleted. If I buy it. . . . it's because I want to keep reading NOW and I do.


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

I love this option!  It's saved me many a time.  
People should definitely remember that they can get a sample before buying
the whole book.  Especially nice since everyone is raising prices on ebooks.  If books are priced
below 5.00 then I'll go ahead and purchase the novel.  Anymore than that, I go with the sample.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I sample and usually read right then or shortly after downloading.  It doesn't seem to save me from books I don't enjoy all that often.  We writers have been TRAINED to open with an awesome beginning.    So I've sampled a LOT of books that later start dragging.  I do still sample fairly frequently but as someone above said, it's a time suck.  I can end up spending two hours reading samples, looking for something I want to read and then realizing that...I've run out of time to read!  Of course, this is no different than the two hours I used to spend browsing in a bookstore.  And it costs less.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the "sample" is a great feature for books. In the past, I've gone on Amazon and sent a sample to my Kindle for books I want to consider further. I do the same with my Goodreads list to add "to-read" books. I sometimes need a reminder of the books I want to look at more to consider to buy/read. If I'm considering buying a book and I'm not certain it is for me, I will take a quick glance at the sample too.

I don't know how many people use the sample feature, though. Sometimes with free books, I'm dubious that some people even read the book's description before downloading.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I sample pretty much everything that I get, unless it is free or an author that I have a great deal of faith in. I don't know what percentage of people don't sample, but it is possible that they are overrepresented. People who sample, and decide the book isn't for them aren't likely to complain about a book. But those who buy without sampling are much more likely to complain.


----------



## Brian Rush (Jun 21, 2012)

That bit about downloading samples and letting them sit until you're looking for something else to read is not something I do, but it sounds like it might work. I seldom look at reviews myself. I feel I know what I want to read, and someone else's opinion might not match mine. I don't bother about the cover art much either, at least not consciously. For me, a lot is the description, which A) tells me what the story is about and B) tells me if the author is, you know, literate. A lot of books, especially of the self-published variety, get culled at that step. Then I'll look inside and see if the writer's voice is one I can get into. By that time I've already decided that the story is one I'm interested in or I wouldn't even get that far.

So for me at least the sampling potential is really important; it's exactly like browsing part of a book in a bookstore. If it's a new author for me, I have no better way of deciding whether to read them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

intinst said:


> Many do.


But equally, many don't, and that has always puzzled me. It's not even a question of standing in a store and flicking through the first few pages of a new book any more ... with a Kindle, you can read a sizeable first chunk for free and do it at your leisure.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> But equally, many don't, and that has always puzzled me. It's not even a question of standing in a store and flicking through the first few pages of a new book any more ... with a Kindle, you can read a sizeable first chunk for free and do it at your leisure.


It's easy to understand: It's a time-consuming process and it's a pain in the neck. I'm a sample reader and I tell you what, I WISH I had more books that were out by my favorite authors so I could just grab and read. BUT nooooo. I have to sort. And consider. And reading samples is a part of that. And it takes precious TIME. Of the samples I read, I buy about one in 20. I request about 1 additional from my library (usually interlibrary loan.)

The idea of samples is great. The practice can become just another chore.


----------



## Brian Rush (Jun 21, 2012)

Tony Richards said:


> But equally, many don't, and that has always puzzled me. It's not even a question of standing in a store and flicking through the first few pages of a new book any more ... with a Kindle, you can read a sizeable first chunk for free and do it at your leisure.


Just out of curiosity, Tony, how can you tell that people don't do this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, if have a sample, it's already made my short list. When I read it. . .which is a random pick because I'm not sure what I want to read. . . .I decide then and there whether to buy it or not. If not, it's deleted. If I buy it. . . . it's because I want to keep reading NOW and I do.


No, what I mean is, I have to go through the samples and pick one to read. And I know I would have a lot of samples to choose from. Like you, I may not be sure what I'm in the mood for, and I probably won't remember from the title/cover what the book is about, so I have to start reading it...and then maybe it's not the book I wanted or thought it was, and then I have to try another. Then, I finally find the one I want to buy, and I have to go back to the web to buy the book because if I buy it through the sample, KindleBoards doesn't get a cut. So, I'd rather just make my decisions while I'm browsing and be done with it. 'cause when I'm in the mood to read, I want to just do it.

It's what works for me because I would accumulate too many samples. I have some, and I just really never look at them. If I'm really uncertain about a book, I'd read the sample using the cloud reader or else move on to something else. Lots of books out there.

Everyone has a way that works for them. I really never did read the opening of the books before i bought them, even in paper....

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Brian Rush said:


> Just out of curiosity, Tony, how can you tell that people don't do this?


There is no way to tell how many people sample from Amazon. Smashwords provides some stats on "downloads" that includes "samples" but the data is so bizarre, I doubt the angels is heaven could actually tell you how many people downloaded samples. It's a lot like freebies. You can tell how many people downloaded those, but not how many bother to read them...


----------



## Brian Rush (Jun 21, 2012)

MariaESchneider said:


> There is no way to tell how many people sample from Amazon. Smashwords provides some stats on "downloads" that includes "samples" but the data is so bizarre, I doubt the angels is heaven could actually tell you how many people downloaded samples. It's a lot like freebies. You can tell how many people downloaded those, but not how many bother to read them...


Ah, I see. Yes, I knew all that; just thought maybe there was some Amazon KDP arcana of which I was unaware. It seems not, unfortunately.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Dara England said:


> I sample or not on a case by case basis. If the author is a favorite and I've already read many of their novels, I don't bother sampling their new ones. I already trust that I'll like whatever they write. If the book is free, I don't sample. It's easy enough just to hit the delete button if I hate it. But if the book is by someone I never heard of and fairly high-priced, I usually sample. My methods are similar in print bookstores. I'm not one of those people who'll sit down and read several chapters before putting the book back on the shelf or anything, but I think people have a right to glance at the first couple pages and find out if the style is for them.


This is exactly what I do. If it is a favorite author, I know I'm going to buy - so why bother sampling. I almost ALWAYS sample new authors. If the sample doesn't lure me in, I have no faith the rest of the book will either. It will take something really compelling to get me to buy at that point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> It's easy to understand: It's a time-consuming process and it's a pain in the neck. I'm a sample reader and I tell you what, I WISH I had more books that were out by my favorite authors so I could just grab and read. BUT nooooo. I have to sort. And consider. And reading samples is a part of that. And it takes precious TIME. Of the samples I read, I buy about one in 20. I request about 1 additional from my library (usually interlibrary loan.)
> 
> The idea of samples is great. The practice can become just another chore.


Yeah, it is a pain in the neck.  If I had to read 20 samples for each book I read, I would never actually read a book anymore. I wouldn't have the time. I read 100's of books a year. 20 samples would be time wise equivalent to reading 2 books, as samples are 10 percent.

I don't use sampling as a vetting procedure. I just don't like reading bits and pieces of books, just don't like it. So I do all my vetting other ways, so that when I read, I can just read a book, not a partial. I think if I had to sift through sample after sample, even if I found one decent, I would have lost all joy in reading that one too. Just not for me.

If I read a sample it is because I have already vetted the book and I have the sample on my kindle as a place holder so I could put it in a folder. In almost 100 % of those cases, I buy the book as I had already planned on doing so. I just read the sample, go buy the book, go to location, continue on.

My vetting process pretty much prevents too many errors and such. A sample really wouldn't do me no good for a new author. My favorite genre is romance. I cannot determine within 10% if it is actually a romance, or just another author throwing their carp into the sea of romance to make a buck. There is no way of knowing until I get half way or even to the end.

That is why I don't really trust new authors, unless they are with established and trusted publishers. Exeptions are recommendations from other readers like me on goodreads, blogs, forums etc.

I don't read excerpts either. I want to read a book from beginning to end. Not middle pieces, not start and stop. I just don't want to deal with that stress. I just want to enjoy reading.

But everyone has a different system. Some start with the sample, some don't bother with it but vet other ways.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My main source for determining which books I purchase is the product description which is usually a brief paragraph from the book (kind of like reading the inside of the paper book covers).  I have always done this and have found it to be pretty reliable for me.  I never actually went into the book and started reading the story before purchasing it.  I also look at the covers and usually if it has caught my eye I will read the excerpt and then make my decision.  I also have favorite Authors that I read everything they write and don't even preview anything but just buy the book (they are too many to name).

I find the Book Bazaar to be very valuable in what book I read and I have found many new Authors here on KB to read, Leslie, Gertie, Al Past, just to name a few.  As far as I know I have read all of their books to date.  I will never run out of something to read as my Kindle is full of books to be read.

I find that is the best thing about Kindle, a huge library I can carry with me all the time.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, it is a pain in the neck.  If I had to read 20 samples for each book I read, I would never actually read a book anymore. I wouldn't have the time. I read 100's of books a year. 20 samples would be time wise equivalent to reading 2 books, as samples are 10 percent.
> 
> But everyone has a different system. Some start with the sample, some don't bother with it but vet other ways.


Who says I read the whole sample  I don't keep track of that, but I'd guess that I don't read entire samples for maybe half? And that 1 in 20? That *includes* trad books. I sample both. I still end up buying about 1 in 20. The library ILL is a trad book, of course since most indies aren't in the library. I've gotten to be a very picky reader in my old age.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

P.S. I want to know what you think of the Dresden File book.  I think I follow your reviews on GR.  Will have to check and make sure I see that review.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> P.S. I want to know what you think of the Dresden File book. I think I follow your reviews on GR. Will have to check and make sure I see that review.


I just started with the written reviews on goodreads and as you can see, they are very short. 
I will try to put one up for that one. I can already tell I am a bit turned off by the first person telling. Harry comes across a bit flat and juvenile at this point. But I love the story and subject, so I hope not all books are in first person. I haven't checked that one yet.


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually I have wished that rather than the first few pages for a "look inside" a mid-chapter would be the sample. The preface and introduction is not always a good indicator.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

If I'm really interested in a book, I'll download the sample.  If I'm not sure, I use the Look Inside feature.  I do have to say that the samples can pile up and seem like too much trouble sometimes.  I'm not sure why that is, it doesn't really make sense to me, but I know it does happen!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I just started with the written reviews on goodreads and as you can see, they are very short.
> I will try to put one up for that one. I can already tell I am a bit turned off by the first person telling. Harry comes across a bit flat and juvenile at this point. But I love the story and subject, so I hope not all books are in first person. I haven't checked that one yet.


They are all in first person. But that isn't what makes him juvenile and sort of flat. I've ready plenty of 1st person that didn't suffer from that (and I agree with that assessment of the first book.) 

Okay, okay, I'm way OT. Don't throw me out! I'll...behave. Probably.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't sample books by authors well known to me and or on the odd occasion I download a freebie. I might also skip it if there is a temporary special offer I don't want to miss and haven't got time to assess - that doesn't happen very often though. Pretty much everything else I sample. 

But I don't accumulate samples, or sample and then buy to read in the future. I maintain a wishlist on Amazon of books I think I might like. When I'm ready to read a new book I pick something off there and sample it. If I don't like it, I delete the sample and remove it from my wishlist. If I like it, I buy and read it straight away. In that way, I don't have to clutter my Kindle with samples, or have to reread the first 6% of a book, because I sampled and bought it six months ago but didn't carry on reading it at the time.

I find the feature very useful - it's saved me a lot of money since I got my Kindle, removed that awful 'I don't really like this book much but I've bought it so I ought to read it' situation, and also introduced to me to a lot of new authors that I maybe wouldn't have taken a chance on without this option.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I very rarely download a sample. In fact, my usual strategy is: Like cover. Read blurb. Like blurb. Buy book. Not very discerning I know, but I've been pretty lucky so far. I am starting to use the 'look inside' feature more on Amazon. When I can be bothered. I'm quite an impulsive book buyer.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I always do (unless I've already read something else by the author).


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, that's what I dislike about downloading samples. I tend to accumulate a bunch of them, and then I have to go through the selection process all over again. "Which sample do I read?" I'd rather do my vetting process once and then either buy the book or not. Different strokes!
> 
> Betsy


This is how I feel too. By the time it's in my device, I want to be sure it's something I want to read (and not be left hanging in the case of samples/excerpts).

Samples also adds a tedious step of organizing my files...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I can usually tell if I'll like a book by the title, blurb, and genre. Oh, and the publisher and the author.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually read the sample, then scan the reviews to see if any jive with my first impression. If there are a lot of reviews that weight negatively, I pass. If they are positive, I feel pretty comfortable buying.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

As a reader, I use the sample function a lot to to vet my purchases, and I'll definitely be doing it more now after a recent experience. 

My introduction to indie books was really Hugh Howey's Wool. I read the sample of that after hearing some buzz and I absolutely loved it. A purchase followed soon after and I didn't regret it at all (in fact I bought a few more of his titles soon after).

A few weeks later, after reading some buzz on these forums and elsewhere about a fantasy author who I won't name, and reading the book blurb, I bought it, but once I started reading I couldn't even make it a third of the way through. The language, the characters etc were all far too generic for my tastes and if I'd just opened the sample I'd have seen that straight away.

As an author I also really like the sample feature as it allows me to study the titles that are at the top of the best seller lists and see what is working for sales and what isn't. Obviously that's only part of the picture, but I like to be able to see how best selling indie authors are writing.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't read samples..  I still have so many books I want to read by authors I already know or who have been recommended by people that know my tastes - that there is no need.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Like Betsy, I download samples and rarely get around to reading them. If the sample is good, I don't want to be stopped when it ends to have to go buy the book and lose the momentum. If the blurb pulls me in, it's usually enough, and this is one way I choose my paperbacks. At $2.99, I won't sweat it too much if I made a poor choice with an eBook.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I trust samples a lot more than I trust reviews.  I always sample.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never read a single sample.  Nor do/did I read excerpts from upcoming books printed in traditionally published books.  For several reasons reading a sample of a book irritates the crap out of me.  The major reason is that if I read a sample and then purchase the book, part of the enjoyment of the book is hugely diminished because part of it is now a re-run.  And in general I find re-runs of any sort mind-numbingly boring.  I'd much rather just take a chance on a book based on the blurb and have it be a totally new experience.  So sampling is definitely not for me.  Although I think it's a great thing for those who do like to sample.  I really don't understand why someone would care whether others sample or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawz. . . I get you. . .which is why, when I get a sample, it's more of a 'wish list' item for me.  Every now and then, I'll say to myself, "Self, I need something to read, let's go look at the samples I have.  I'll pick one, read it, and decide right then and there whether I want to finish it.  If the answer is "yes" I buy it and keep reading.  If the answer is "no", I delete it and go find something else.  

This is actually BETTER for me than pre-K when I'd browse bookstores and sometimes read the first few pages and then maybe decide not to buy the book just then.  I ended up either not buying books I would have liked at all because they seemed familiar (I'd read the first few pages once before) or I buy them twice because I hadn't sampled, just bought it, and got home and found I had a copy already on my shelf. 

I suppose I could still sample something, decide not to buy it, and then sample it later again forgetting I'd already read and rejected the sample once.  My theory is that if the second time I read the sample I decide to buy it, that's o.k.  If I decide again that I don't want to get it, that's o.k. too.  I have completely eliminated my 'buy a second copy' problem, though, since Amazon tells you if you already own the thing!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I totally get what Pawz is saying. I never read a sample and then put it aside to read the book later as a form of vetting. I too like to read a book from beginning to end to enjoy the experience. 

I do all my vetting in different ways. I put the sample on my Kindle like a placeholder, so I have something to put in a collection. The book has already been vetted by that time. Then when I am ready, I start reading the sample and keep reading after buying the book. So when I read the sample of a book, I am already committed to reading the book period. I just start at the sample for that one last quality check. 

I could never sit down and read sample after sample and then maybe pick one out. I would be worn out at that point by all the story pieces. I hate bits and pieces. That is also why I never read any excerpt or samples at the end of a book I just finished.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> I've never read a single sample. Nor do/did I read excerpts from upcoming books printed in traditionally published books. For several reasons reading a sample of a book irritates the crap out of me. The major reason is that if I read a sample and then purchase the book, part of the enjoyment of the book is hugely diminished because part of it is now a re-run. And in general I find re-runs of any sort mind-numbingly boring. I'd much rather just take a chance on a book based on the blurb and have it be a totally new experience. So sampling is definitely not for me. Although I think it's a great thing for those who do like to sample. I really don't understand why someone would care whether others sample or not.


This is me. Sampling works for many people, but not for me....

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I get samples of every book before I buy. I dont read the samples, I just check formatting, TOC links and endnote links if present. I won't buy a book that is poorly formatted.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> The major reason is that if I read a sample and then purchase the book, part of the enjoyment of the book is hugely diminished because part of it is now a re-run.


So skip to where the sample ended? Just make a note of the last location number in the sample and then go to that location in the book. It's pretty quick and easy. Do what you like, of course, just a suggestion.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm a sampler. It doesn't matter if I am looking for ebooks or print. I enjoy reading the first chapter and seeing if it will really hook me. And the best part.... sampling is free. If I don't like it, I haven't wasted more than a few minutes time. 

I'm sure there are many others who feel the same way. And, there are the non-sampler people too. Everyone has their own way to do it.


----------



## Kenton Crowther (Jan 5, 2012)

I almost always sample before buying.  Sometimes, with a long book, the sample is a piece of writing in its own right, as it were.  I might keep it to reread--possibly to go on and buy the book, but maybe not.  Usually though, I delete the sample and either forget or buy the book.  Sampling is one of the great benefits of ebooking.


----------

